# Dipping bows?



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Who else has dipped there bows? Im stuck in between these two camos. What does the almighty 2cool crew say? Which one and who would recommend to get it dipped?


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Top for sure


----------



## 41Mag (Feb 5, 2014)

*Hydro Dipper*

Try Jay Potts at Bad Boy Custom Rods. Www.badboycustomrods.com


----------

